# 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports.



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

HPA is proud to launch our Weighted Short throw Shifter for the R32 and O2M equipped cars. Shorten your throw by 20% or 35% and tighten the feel the shift. You can shave precious tenths off you ¼ mile times. This weighted unit gives a crisp shift in a fraction of the standard stroke. 








Add new dimension to your ¼ mile experience. 
MSRP: $165usd
http://www.hpamotorsport.com/transmission.htm
For Continental US and Canada orders $15.00US shipping.
For all others outside of the continental US or Canada (Hawaii, PR, Mexico, Europe etc....) 
Contact me directly for shipping prices. 




_Modified by [email protected] at 6:47 PM 5-14-2004_


----------



## HPA motorsports 1 (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. ([email protected])*

Where are all my Beetle S guys..You won't believe the driving sensation this piece offers.


----------



## lenswerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (HPA motorsports 1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HPA motorsports 1* »_Where are all my Beetle S guys..You won't believe the driving sensation this piece offers.

Here's one. 
Nice design, weighted.
I'm sure I'll be ordering one in the next few days.
Thanks for the heads-up! 
Marcel - I have a VF-Engineering transmission mount installed which provides very precise shifts. Would your Short Shifter play OK with this? No issues?


_Modified by lenswerks at 1:45 AM 2-4-2004_


----------



## 8Ball (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (lenswerks)*

Here's another one! So this is for the 6-speed tranny in the Turbo S's right?
If so, I'm down for one! I'm assuming this comes w/ full installation instructions, as well?
Thanks!!


----------



## jdesigns (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (8Ball)*

I know 8Ball already posted on newbeetle.org, but you should post over there too. There are probably more TS owners there. 
I wish the wife would let me splurge for this. Looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HPA motorsports 1 (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (jdesigns)*








Now that’s what I'm talking about. You guys all know my first love is with the New Beetle. 
The shifter will play very nice with your new mount. I pride myself on our instructions.
We have had this part in our beetle conversions for the last few years and I am so excited to turn it lose to the Vortex. Honestly, I can't think of a single mod in the sub $200 dollar range that can change the feel of a vehicle like this one can.
To everyone that tries it, sit back and get comfortable, because you won't want to leave the drivers seat!


----------



## 8Ball (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (HPA motorsports 1)*

Payment sent! I'm willing to give this one a shot for the $$ and the quality appearance of the part. I'll post back once I get it installed and let everyone know!


----------



## 8Ball (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (8Ball)*

Oh yeah, is it possible to buy the front grille mesh, as pictured here, 
http://www.hpamotorsports.com/...1.htm
for the Turbo S? I'd love to change mine over to that, as it'd go real well w/ my car being black and would give the right amount of contrast.
Thanks!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (8Ball)*

Do they make one for the 5 speed? i have a 99 1.8t


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (8Ball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8Ball* »_Oh yeah, is it possible to buy the front grille mesh, as pictured here, 
http://www.hpamotorsports.com/...1.htm
for the Turbo S? I'd love to change mine over to that, as it'd go real well w/ my car being black and would give the right amount of contrast.
Thanks!









Yes we can sell it .It would be a glue in as apossed to the stock snap in and sells for $150 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Do they make one for the 5 speed? i have a 99 1.8t

Yes we do. It is very similar to the O2M shifter with a 20 or 40 % reduction in throw Its the same re-cast part and by far the nicest short shifter on the market. It is also weighted and installs in a snap.
These will sell for $175 plus sh/H.


----------



## lenswerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (HPA motorsports 1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HPA motorsports 1* »_ 
The shifter will play very nice with your new mount.

Thanks for the prompt reply Marcel. I ordered one before day break this morning. PayPal seems to be having some serious mail notification problems.


----------



## HPA motorsports 1 (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (lenswerks)*








Awsome..can't wait for your review


----------



## 8Ball (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. ([email protected])*

Ok, thanks for the information on the grille. I'll keep that in mind. $150 is more than I want to spend on that right now, but if I change my mind I'll let you know.
BTW, can we get a tracking # for our short-shifters when they ship? Thx!!


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. ([email protected])*









Alexi,
I have seen other pictures of this car on your website and I have been dying to ask: What size are those wheels? Are they 18's all the way around or 18's in front 19's in back?
I MUST KNOW!








Thanks!


----------



## europower_TS (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_










Do you guys sell that bumper?? As i remember it is your own correct?? Not an ABD or BCC. This short shifter looks awesome, it may be next on my list.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (europower_TS)*

yup, thats our bumper and we do sell it


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. ([email protected])*

Alexi,
1. How much is that bumper?
2. What is the rim size on that Beetle? Are the fronts and rears the same diameter?
Thanks!


----------



## 8Ball (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. ([email protected])*

Hey man - any word on shipping status/tracking #'s for paid orders? Just trying to get an idea of whether mine has shipped or not. 
Thank you!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (8Ball)*

Hi 8Ball
I messaged you your Tracking #.
I dont have a price on the bumper yet but I'm working on it. I'll also find out the tire and rim size on the Beetle


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. ([email protected])*

Thanks Alexi!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (w00sh!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *w00sh!* »_Alexi,
1. How much is that bumper?
2. What is the rim size on that Beetle? Are the fronts and rears the same diameter?
Thanks!









Hi
The front bumper is $800usd plus $225 for the rebar. It does require minor body work when installed though. It comes with the turn signals too. 
The rims are either 19x8 or 8.5" and are the same in the front and back.


----------



## europower_TS (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Hi
The front bumper is $800usd plus $225 for the rebar. It does require minor body work when installed though. It comes with the turn signals too. 









I asume it poly??


----------



## HPA motorsports 1 (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (europower_TS)*

The front bumper we made is out of fiberglass. This material offered us greater flexibility when personalizing signles, grills etc.. The lines are tight and the quality for a fiberglass piece are top rate. Please remeber that we usually create articles for our GT6 conversions based on need.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (HPA motorsports 1)*

Just order mine! How long is the installation? Can you post a PDF or something for us to take a look at? Thanks.
I can't wait!


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (Lorem)*

Oh, What I was talking about was... can you post a PDF of the installation instructions for the 02M Shifter. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_Oh, What I was talking about was... can you post a PDF of the installation instructions for the 02M Shifter. Thanks.

I dont have a PDF file yet on the instructions. The SS does come with a booklet with detailed instructions on how to install it.


----------



## lenswerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_Oh, What I was talking about was... can you post a PDF of the installation instructions for the 02M Shifter. Thanks.

Much of the time is spent removing the air box so you can get to things. The small guide must have about 20 photos concering the shifter proper, others about removing the air box. Beetle air box removal is slightly different.
Instructions call for putting a paint ( nail polish ) mark on the shifter cable before removal, which may result in not having to lock the gear box for cable adjustment later. That process is not included in the booklet, but is on the WEB, if needed. The instructions are very precise and to the point. Read the booklet a couple of times before you start.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (lenswerks)*

lenswerks, thanks for the details. Hey how does it feel, Can you give us a review of the SS on your Turbo S.
Thanks.


----------



## lenswerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (Lorem)*

I only just received it and will be installing tomorrow, Saturday. I'll post my observations later that day.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (lenswerks)*

Sweet! Cant wait to see how it turn out.
Can some one educate me on how the whole SS contraption work? Also I was curious on long term effects on your transmission... is there any?
Cheers!


----------



## lenswerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (Lorem)*

Installed my HPA STS this morning -
I placed the ball pin closest to the spline for 35% reduction. No problems during the installation, went very smooth. The manual indicates to place a paint mark on the thread adjusting end of the cable so that it can be reconnected in the correct position. There was no good place to put a mark on "my" cable, so I did not.
Before I put the airbox back in I went through the gears and everything engaged properly - It was awesome and I did not even have the key in the ignition yet. Since I had the airbox out I went ahead and did a cable alignment. It felt no different that before the alignment. To do this I did not remove the shift boot. On a TS you can lift the front of the trim the boot is in high enough to place a allen wrench in the two holes. This holds the shifter in the 1-2 gear gate. So if you need to do an alignment with a TS, just lift the trim panel up - boot and all and you will have several inches to get in there.
This product is everything Marcel said it was and more. It takes a little more effort to engage a gear, which I like, and produces very precise quality ( serious ) feel. I've never seen a shifter this short. It bumps the driving experience up to another level. While there's no side-to-side reduction, the feel is that there is, to me anyway. The shifter does not feel like it is cable operated, but precision rod connected.
Thanks Marcel!


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (lenswerks)*

Awesome, I can't wait to get mine installed once it get here. Hey what do you mean by "It takes a little more effort to engage a gear".... that doesn't sound good? Can you explain.
Thanks.


----------



## lenswerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (Lorem)*

There is a positive feedback engagement felt that is perceived as a little more effort needed to engage. You'll be very pleased with your purchase.


----------



## HPA motorsports 1 (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (lenswerks)*

You guys Rock!! Thanks for the props and the review. I know that everyone that makes this investment will be re-inspired to drive their hotrods all day long. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (HPA motorsports 1)*

bump! Any one else got it installed. I need more review.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (Lorem)*

bump


----------



## 8Ball (Oct 28, 2003)

Well guys, I'm stuck like Chuck. I can't get my stock shifter to slide up off the spline. It's on there BUT GOOD. Any tips? Also, should I try to slide it off the spline w/ it in gear (where it is limited in travel height) or in neutral (where the shifter will travel upwards a small bit)?
Thanks!


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (HPA motorsports 1)*

I just got my 02M SS installed in my 03 Turbo S. The swaping was easy and I had very little trouble removing and installing the new piece. I was wondering about the shifting pressure. I'm aware the new SS should feel harder along with the short shift. Is the extra pressure need to shift into gear intentional?
I was thinking about it and it seems to me like it's the result of the changed radius of the spindle to the shift cable. For example: Bare with me... If you have a large record on a record player. With the record player off. Take one finger and spin the record from the outter rim it will spin with ease... (Factory VW shift). If you would have done the same thing again, but this time putting one finger half way in from the record and spin it, It would be MUCH HARDER to turn. (HPA SS). What I'm trying to say is, the stiffness of the HPA SS is not a desired senation, but rather an unavoidable physic that came from relocating the radius of the main gear change spindle.







.
Anyhow, Here's my observation:
*Feel / Sensation: *
Much Shorter (Feels like 50% Reduction). I'm still trying to convice my self that I'll get use to it. It feels like a Atari 2600 joystick







. That can be a good or bad thing depend on who you talk to. Side to side seem to feel a bit shorter too, even thou it's the same.
*Quality / Fitment: *
Very well made piece, perfect fit on the spindle. My only problem is... during one of the gear (I have to look at it again). The cable is touching the HPA SS. This did not occur in the OEM VW Shift piece.
*Sound*
Seem a bit lowder and grid abit more. Just a little bit noticable. Third gear is the hardest to get in. I'll have to look into it. Got any ideas?
*Overall*
I can't say just yet, I'm still getting use to it. Will post again in one week!






























_Modified by Lorem at 2:50 PM 3-4-2004_

_Modified by Lorem at 5:53 PM 3-4-2004_


_Modified by Lorem at 5:53 PM 3-4-2004_


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (lenswerks)*

Lenswerks, Let me know what you think. Thanks.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...21820


----------



## lenswerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (Lorem)*

The "pressure" you feel is the additional balance weighting on the part when it falls into gear. I suspect your just not use to the different feel.
I'll look at mine, but where is the cable contacting the part and which cable, the gear or gate cable? Must be the gear cable as the gate cable sits high as I recall.
If any gear is hard to get in, then do an alignment. You may be able to do this without removing the air box again - with some good light and small hands.
It does take some getting use to. I also have the VF-Engineering transmission mount which takes all torque movement out of the cockpit shifter, but makes the shifts a bit louder. However, you mentioned grid, there should be no grind. If there is, try and do an alignment when you have the time.



_Modified by lenswerks at 2:48 AM 3-5-2004_


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (lenswerks)*

Thanks, I'll look at your earlier post and try out the alignment adjustments. So far everything feels good, still hard to get into 3rd gear. About the grind on 3rd, it's not really a grind but more like metal clicking. I'm just worry that if I don't fix it soon the gear engagement is not fully and will cause some unesseary wear. Anyhow, thanks again.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (lenswerks)*

Ok after a week of SS. I'm still very unhappy with the way it feels, extra notchy and harder to shift than OEM. I've tried aligment from lenswerks description. Make perfect sense, took it for a spin feels the same, a real pain to get into gear. I also notice some rubbing of the left arm against the shift cube. And rubbing of the right control arm spring. I just wrote to HPA for a return. 
Much respect to HPA for crafting monster bi-turbos! But the SS is not doing it for me.
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (Lorem)*

Hi Lorem,
It definitely sounds like the cables are not aligned properly. I had one other person with this problem that eventually got it aligned properly and is now very happy with our SS. Lorem you can call in for tech support to help you align your SS cables. We definitely want to make you a happy customer. I have replied to your email about our return policy.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. ([email protected])*

Thanks for your prompt reply. I did the alignment on both 20% / 35%. Notchy gear engagement did not change much or nothing at all. I have the VW Shifter back in. 
I'll email your tech support and give it another try. Got your email. 
Thanks.


_Modified by Lorem at 6:32 PM 3-8-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (Lorem)*


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. ([email protected])*

How long will this price/ deal continue on vortex. I have a 24V VR6- 6spd coming for my beetle, but might be persuaded to buy it before I even have the tranny. My roommate has one on his 20th and he wont shutup about it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (Neu Bug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neu Bug* »_My roommate has one on his 20th and he wont shutup about it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I dont have an ending date yet for the sale so it will last a bit longer


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. ([email protected])*

Cool motor and tranny should be here by sat morning latest, if it all goes to plan and i have it, I am in for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (Neu Bug)*

bump


----------



## 8Ball (Oct 28, 2003)

Well, after finally getting my stock shifter off the tranny spline, I now have mine installed. Overall, I am very happy with it. Feels very solid and doesn't grind at all. I really like the weighted feel, and at 40% reduction, the shifts are crisp and positive.
A few notes about the install though:
I will say that I had to adjust the heck out of it. Lining it back up the way the instructions said to didn't work at all. I had to disregard the 'white spots' and adjust both the gear selection and the side-to-side cables in order to get it feeling right. To me, the white spots are only good for knowing where to put the stock shifter back to.








Also, if you have trouble getting the stock shifter off, I suggest going to Harbour Freight and purchasing a $6 battery terminal puller. Yank the battery and the battery tray, and use the puller on the shifter and the spline, and it'll come right off.
Alexi - you may want to update your instructions with these hints - it'll save everyone some frustration and will get them up and running quicker.


----------



## HPA motorsports 1 (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: (8Ball)*

I will make note of this. We have just relesead a second edition of our install guide. Your feedback will continue to grow our product. Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (HPA motorsports 1)*








bump


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

bump


----------



## icuravwnut2 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (HPA motorsports 1)*

Short shifters are brutal on your transmissions synchros! When you make a purchase also factor in the money for cracking open the tranny and replacing your synchros as well!


----------



## Alienex (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (icuravwnut2)*

bump


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 02M Short Shifter Released by HPA Motorsports. (HPA motorsports 1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HPA motorsports 1* »_Where are all my Beetle S guys..You won't believe the driving sensation this piece offers.

No turbo S, but it will soon be installed in my 24v VR6 6spd Beetle.
Along with new sway bars front and back. I will post up my review once it gets here. I have the Vf mount too hope they play off each other well. 
Thanks HPA for the smokin deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

